# Grammar mistakes in Spanish by los hispanohablantes



## AnotherStephen

Hola.

The other day I read a piece of advice in one of the threads. The suggestion was not to worry about mistakes in Spanish as hispanohablantes themselves make mistakes all the time.

Has anyone any examples of common grammatical mistakes in Spanish by Spanish-speakers?

Perhaps I could then copy some common errors and sound authentically bad.


----------



## broud

Haha,

I don't think Spanish make more mistakes than French or English ... indeed I suspect we make less than them. Usually, it is much harder to understand eg a French "informal" text (like a dialog transcription) than a spanish one. Isn't it ? And same for English ... Although it could be my opinion as a Spanish native of course


----------



## Residente Calle 13

AnotherStephen said:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> The other day I read a piece of advice in one of the threads. The suggestion was not to worry about mistakes in Spanish as hispanohablantes themselves make mistakes all the time.
> 
> Has anyone any examples of common grammatical mistakes in Spanish by Spanish-speakers?
> 
> Perhaps I could then copy some common errors and sound authentically bad.



Well, two things:

1) Don't worry about mistakes not because Spanish speakers make them but because you should try to pratice enough that you make them and learn from them. The more mistakes you correct, the better your Spanish will get.

2) Different Spanish speakers make different "mistakes". Some are due to human error, some to analogy, some to dialectization, some due to the influence of other langauges, and some "mistakes" are incorporated into the language.

I don't know how fluent you are yet but I would advise you just concentrate on learning Spanish and worry about sounding "authentically" _anything _later.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

broud said:
			
		

> Haha,
> 
> I don't think Spanish make more mistakes than French or English ... indeed I suspect we make less than them. Usually, it is much harder to understand eg a French "informal" text (like a dialog transcription) than a spanish one. Isn't it ? And same for English ... Although it could be my opinion as a Spanish native of course



I speak and read French and will confirm that written and spoken French are more different from each other than written and spoken Spanish.


----------



## Pilar Polledo

broud said:
			
		

> Haha,
> 
> I don't think Spanish make more mistakes than French or English ... indeed I suspect we make less than them. Usually, it is much harder to understand eg a French "informal" text (like a dialog transcription) than a spanish one. Isn't it ? And same for English ... Although it could be my opinion as a Spanish native of course


Man, I completely agree with you.



			
				Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> The more mistakes you correct, the better your Spanish will get.


Good advice. In fact, it is like 'Life' itself, isn't it? The more mistakes you make, the more you learn from them.


----------



## Maeron

There are mistakes that are typical of native speakers, and then on the other hand, there are mistakes that only a language learner would make, never a native speaker. You can see what I'm getting at by thinking of the analogous situation in English. 

For example, there are lots of English speakers who would say "Her and me seen him at the store," which is considered incorrect, but it's the way plenty of people talk.

On the other hand, only a language learner would say "Did you caught the ball?" or "Which way did he went?" In other words, these are non-native mistakes.

It is analogous in Spanish. People who are uneducated, or careless about grammar may make certain mistakes. But they will (for example) never use adjectives that don't agree in number in gender, or mess up the subjunctive the way we Spanish learners are prone to do.

The moral is that if we are trying to speak Spanish as well as native speakers do, it's better that we aim to talk correctly. Our mistakes will be different than native speakers' mistakes; they will sound odd to them and immediately mark us as "outsiders."


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Maeron said:
			
		

> "Her and me seen him at the store"


 
I am an English learner, so the correct way would be:

She and I have seen him at the store.  

(By the way, I admire your explanation, well said).


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Maeron said:
			
		

> It is analogous in Spanish. People who are uneducated, or careless about grammar may make certain mistakes. But they will (for example) never use adjectives that don't agree in number in gender...



Or make agreements that are "incorrect" like "ranas hembras.'

I agree with the message you wrote, BTW.


----------



## lazarus1907

Un error muy típico (*queísmo*):

Me alegro que hayas venido  
¿Te has dado cuenta que el queísmo es muy frecuente? 
Estoy seguro que ganaremos 
Me enteré que habías comprado un coche  
Acuérdate que tienes que comprar pan 

Otro error típico: Muchos cometen *leísmos* y les sorprende oír que frases como la que sigue, son incorrectas.

Agarró a María y le golpeó


----------



## grumpus

Maeron said:
			
		

> There are mistakes that are typical of native speakers, and then on the other hand, there are mistakes that only a language learner would make, never a native speaker. You can see what I'm getting at by thinking of the analogous situation in English.
> 
> For example, there are lots of English speakers who would say "Her and me seen him at the store," which is considered incorrect, but it's the way plenty of people talk.
> 
> On the other hand, only a language learner would say "Did you caught the ball?" or "Which way did he went?" In other words, these are non-native mistakes.
> 
> It is analogous in Spanish. People who are uneducated, or careless about grammar may make certain mistakes. But they will (for example) never use adjectives that don't agree in number in gender, or mess up the subjunctive the way we Spanish learners are prone to do.
> 
> The moral is that if we are trying to speak Spanish as well as native speakers do, it's better that we aim to talk correctly. Our mistakes will be different than native speakers' mistakes; they will sound odd to them and immediately mark us as "outsiders."





Hi all,
Excelent point!!  Maeron.  It behooves non-natives in any language not to try to imitate
"native errors" too soon on in the learning process, but just to pay attention to what type of speech is stigmatized.  I am very interested in that (but for my own sinister reasons).

Pilar --  Yes, your version is correct.  Beware a lot of people say things just as Maeron mentioned.  (People in my family say things like "me and him have ate at that restaraunt", ha ha)

Lazarus-- some more

 haiga -- for haya (one of my favorites)
 dijistes -- for dijiste
 detras tuyo  -- detras de ti  (is this accepted?)
 antes de ellos venir  -- antes de que ellos vengan

un saludo,
Grumpus


----------



## Residente Calle 13

grumpus said:
			
		

> detrás tuyo  -- detrás de ti  (is this accepted?)


The RAE says it's wrong. But the RAE also says some of the greatest writers of the Spanish language, from both sides of the Atlantic, wrote things like that. It's not limited to any social class either in America or Spain.

They sent me this when I asked them about it :
DETRÁS. 
1. Adverbio de lugar que significa ‘en la parte posterior’. Se emplea normalmente seguido de un complemento con de que 
expresa el lugar de referencia: «Lo tenía escondido detrás de la taza» (Arrabal Torre [Esp. 1982]); «La luna desapareció 
detrás de las nubes» (Tomás Santa [Arg. 1995]). En América es frecuente en estos casos el empleo del adverbio atrás. 

2. En la lengua culta debe evitarse el uso de este adverbio con posesivos: _*detrás mío, *detrás suya, _etc. En su lugar deben 
emplearse los pronombres tónicos correspondientes, precedidos de la preposición de: _detrás de mí, detrás de él. _En la zona 
andina (Perú, Bolivia y Ecuador) se usa incluso con posesivos antepuestos, en construcciones precedidas de la preposición en 
(más raramente por): en su detrás. Aunque ocasionalmente puede aparecer esta construcción entre hablantes cultos, es más 
bien propia del habla popular, por lo que se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.

To many people in some countries, this rule makes no sense.


----------



## KateNicole

Some mistakes that I hear a lot from Latinos that live in the US now are:
(and please DON'T "borrow" these!!)
llamarte para atras=devolverte la llamada
damelo para atras=devuelvemelo
estar fuera de algo=quedar sin algo/cuando algo se te acaba
biles=facturas
checar un libro de la biblioteca=sacar un libro de la biblioteca
grados=notas/calificaciones


----------



## grumpus

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> The RAE says it's wrong. But the RAE also says some of the greatest writers of the Spanish language, from both sides of the Atlantic, wrote things like that. It's not limited to any social class either in America or Spain.
> 
> They sent me this when I asked them about it :
> DETRÁS.
> 1. Adverbio de lugar que significa ‘en la parte posterior’. Se emplea normalmente seguido de un complemento con de que
> expresa el lugar de referencia: «Lo tenía escondido detrás de la taza» (Arrabal Torre [Esp. 1982]); «La luna desapareció
> detrás de las nubes» (Tomás Santa [Arg. 1995]). En América es frecuente en estos casos el empleo del adverbio atrás.
> 
> 2. En la lengua culta debe evitarse el uso de este adverbio con posesivos: _*detrás mío, *detrás suya, _etc. En su lugar deben
> emplearse los pronombres tónicos correspondientes, precedidos de la preposición de: _detrás de mí, detrás de él. _En la zona
> andina (Perú, Bolivia y Ecuador) se usa incluso con posesivos antepuestos, en construcciones precedidas de la preposición en
> (más raramente por): en su detrás. Aunque ocasionalmente puede aparecer esta construcción entre hablantes cultos, es más
> bien propia del habla popular, por lo que se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.
> 
> To many people in some countries, this rule makes no sense.




Hi Residente,
yes, I have heard "detras tuyo" everywhere (all education levels)-- my wife says it all the time.

Hi Kate -- I think those examples are anglicisms (sp.??) or Spanglish, as they say.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Maeron

grumpus said:
			
		

> (People in my family say things like "me and him have ate at that restaraunt", ha ha)



Of course we know that is supposed to be "_Him and me_ have ate at that restaurant."


----------



## paprika

I have another one very common:
Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, hubieras (hubieses) conocido a mi novio.

The right one is:

Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, habrías  conocido a mi novio.

Si + Past perfect subjunctive , + conditional perfect  

Si + past perfect subjuntive, + past perfect subjuntive


----------



## lazarus1907

paprika said:
			
		

> I have another one very common:
> Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, hubieras  (hubieses ) conocido a mi novio.
> 
> The right one is:
> 
> Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, habrías  conocido a mi novio.
> 
> Si + Past perfect subjunctive , + conditional perfect
> 
> Si + past perfect subjuntive, + past perfect subjuntive :
> 
> Perdona, pero usar el imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto en lugar del condicional (o potencial, o pospretérito) cuando este no tiene valor de suposición, no es incorrecto: Se considera arcaico, pero aún se sigue oyendo con relativa frecuencia en España (yo no lo uso, por cierto).
> 
> Sin embargo, esto sólo está admitido para la forma en «-ra». La forma en «-se» es *incorrecta*.


----------



## paprika

Muchas gracias por la corrección, Lazarus. Aquí en México se usa todo el tiempo. Sólo que lo leí en un libro de gramática  "Pido al palabra" nivel 3 Editado por la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México.
Ahora no tengo el libro a la mano pero después te mando la cita.

No cabe duda que cada día se aprende algo nuevo.

Nos vemos,


----------



## diegodbs

Otros errores son:

- me se cayó, te se cayó. (pero nunca he oído "le se cayó)
- cuando lleguemos (en vez de llegamos), nos dijeron que no había sitio.

Afortunadamente se oyen muy poco, pero se oyen. Creo que producen un efecto fulminante (al menos en mí) cuando alguien dice eso, equivalentes a "haiga". Son errores que nunca he visto cometer a un extranjero cuando habla español.


----------



## paprika

Otro más:
Hacer plural "haber" cuando queremos expresar existencia:

Habían muchos profesores en la fiesta. Cuando lo correcto es: Había muchos profesores...


----------



## Yolandasiatica

After studying Translation and Interpreting I have realized that many people who study a foreign language to become a translator or an interpreter write it and speak it even better than native speakers. 

Learn the correct Spanish and then show native speakers that you can even _correct_ them. You will be respected and treated as a language God!

Regards,

Yolanda


----------



## MarcB

haiga es arcaico.


----------



## Cocinera

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Otros errores son:
> 
> - me se cayó, te se cayó. (pero nunca he oído "le se cayó)


 
Yo no sabía que "me se cayó" era incorrecto, porque este es como yo lo aprendí en la escuela.  ¿Qué es la manera correcta que decirlo?  ¿Estoy correcta en traducirlo a inglés: "I dropped it" o literalmente "It fell from me?"

También, un error que me fije en mis estudios a la universidad que los hispanohablantes nativos hacen es que cuando escriben, no se usan los accentos correctos (y no solamente refiero a charlar en la red o algo, pero en trabajos escritos que tienen que entregar).


----------



## diegodbs

Cocinera said:
			
		

> Yo no sabía que "me se cayó" era incorrecto, porque este es como yo lo aprendí en la escuela. ¿Qué es la manera correcta que decirlo? ¿Estoy correcta en traducirlo a inglés: "I dropped it" o literalmente "It fell from me?"
> 
> También, un error que me fije en mis estudios a la universidad que los hispanohablantes nativos hacen es que cuando escriben, no se usan los accentos correctos (y no solamente refiero a charlar en la red o algo, pero en trabajos escritos que tienen que entregar).


 
Hola Cocinera,
la manera correcta es "se me cayó, se te cayó, etc." (I dropped it)

En cuanto a los acentos tienes toda la razon. Es un verdadero desastre el tema de los acentos, desde el colegio hasta la universidad.


----------



## Cocinera

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Cocinera,
> la manera correcta es "se me cayó, se te cayó, etc." (I dropped it)


 
Muchas gracias diegodbs

Cuando lo leí, no me fije que las palabras estaban intercambiadas, pero cuando lo dije...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

MarcB said:
			
		

> haiga es arcaico.


Se usa bastante en algunas regiones. Puede que sea "incorrecto" pero *arcaíco *no es.


----------



## HDragomiroff

MarcB said:
			
		

> haiga es arcaico.


 
Haiga es una palabra se suele asociar con gente poco educada. Antiguamente se solía llamar haiga a un coche caro y lujoso porque los nuevos ricos que iban a comprar un coche decían "Quiero el coche más caro que *haiga*".


----------



## AnotherStephen

paprika said:
			
		

> Otro más:
> Hacer plural "haber" cuando queremos expresar existencia:
> 
> Habían muchos profesores en la fiesta. Cuando lo correcto es: Había muchos profesores...



I am surprised that particular mistake is made. My two years of Spanish tells me the conjugation should be "había." Perhaps I am getting somewhere slowly.

I have a book of common grammatical mistakes in the Spanish language made by non-Spanish language speakers. I have had it a while and is useful. The only thing is I worry that as reading the book involves constantly reading the wrong way of doing things, am I in danger of imprinting that on my mind?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

AnotherStephen said:
			
		

> I have a book of common grammatical mistakes in the Spanish language made by non-Spanish language speakers. I have had it a while and is useful. The only thing is I worry that as reading the book involves constantly reading the wrong way of doing things, am I in danger of imprinting that on my mind?



Well, if you read the newspaper or watch TV, things that people recommend you do when you are learning a language, you will run into these. At least, while you're reading the book, they will be marked as errors.

Many of the 'errors' you see pointed out on this thread are errors I hear on a daily basis on Spanish language media from all parts of the Spanish speaking world.


----------



## Asder

Yo creo que los fallos más comunes son el laísmo, leísmo y loísmo (empleo incorrecto de los pronombres la, le y lo).

 Por ejemplo:

 - María ¿Quieres a Juan?
 - Sí, *le* quiero.
- Si, *lo* quiero.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Asder said:
			
		

> Yo creo que los fallos más comunes son el laísmo, leísmo y loísmo (empleo incorrecto de los pronombres la, le y lo).
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> - María ¿Quieres a Juan?
> - Sí, *le* quiero.
> - Si, *lo* quiero.


Que yo sepa, el uso de _*le* _como objeto directo para un humano masculino singular no es «incorrecto».


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Que yo sepa, el uso de _*le* _como objeto directo para un humano masculino singular no es incorrecto.



No lo es. La DRAE sugiere que no se use para acabar con la confusión directo/indirecto, pero no lo considera incorrecto.


----------



## tatis

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un error muy típico (*queísmo*):
> 
> Me alegro que hayas venido
> ¿Te has dado cuenta que el queísmo es muy frecuente?
> Estoy seguro que ganaremos
> Me enteré que habías comprado un coche
> Acuérdate que tienes que comprar pan
> 
> Otro error típico: Muchos cometen *leísmos* y les sorprende oír que frases como la que sigue, son incorrectas.
> 
> Agarró a María y le golpeó


 

Hola Lazarus1907
Disfruto mucho tus explicaciones y las encuentro de lo más útiles.  No sé si he pasado por alto algo (no sería la primera vez, sobretodo porque todavía no le hallo muy bien a esto del foro, como poner un sitio web, o tachas y palomitas, etc) pero aunque creo entender el vicio del "queísmo", ¿cómo sería entonces la manera correcta de decir las oraciones anteriores a las que haz puesto tachas -así decimos en México: tachas y palomas-?

Gracias


----------



## Residente Calle 13

tatis said:
			
		

> Hola Lazarus1907
> Disfruto mucho tus explicaciones y las encuentro de lo más útiles.  No sé si he pasado por alto algo (no sería la primera vez, sobretodo porque todavía no le hallo muy bien a esto del foro, como poner un sitio web, o tachas y palomitas, etc) pero aunque creo entender el vicio del "queísmo", ¿cómo sería entonces la manera correcta de decir las oraciones anteriores a las que haz puesto tachas -así decimos en México: tachas y palomas-?
> 
> Gracias


Creo que así:

Me alegro *de *que hayas venido 
¿Te has dado cuenta *de *que el queísmo es muy frecuente? 
Estoy seguro *de *que ganaremos  
Me enteré *de *que habías comprado un coche  
Acuérdate *de *que tienes que comprar pan 

La explicación que me dan es esta :

Me alegro *de *eso. 
 ¿Te has dado cuenta *de *eso? 
 Estoy seguro *de *eso. 
 Me enteré *de *eso. 
 Acuérdate *de *eso.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ｈola tatis,

Las 5 primeras frases son queísmos, así que necesitan la preposición "de" antes de "que":

Me alegro *de algo*. Me alegro *de que hayas venido* (Me alegro algo = Me alegro que hayas venido  )
¿Te has dado cuenta *de eso* ? ¿Te has dado cuenta *de que el queísmo es muy frecuente*? (¿Te has dado cuenta eso? = ¿Te has dado cuenta que el queísmo es muy frecuente?  )

Y lo mismo para las otras tres.

Un saludo


SE VE QUE SOY MUY LENTO


----------



## Erzebeth

jajajaja, esto de lo correcto y lo incorrecto es un terreno muy peligroso, hay cosas que no soy muy claras en este respecto y otras que si, por ejemplo el queismo es mas que una equivocacion... es una "sobrecorreccion" viene del miedo a caer en el dequeismo que es lo contrario, el uso de "de que" cuando deberia decirse solo que...por ejemplo
Pienso *de que *(cuando lo correcto es "pienso que")
Creo *de que* (cuando lo correcto es "creo que")

Esto es una respuesta social, ya que el dequeismo es conciderado una marca de bajo estrato social y es altamente penalizado (al menos aqui en Chile), mientras que nadie se fija en el queismo, por lo tanto, la gente que ha caido en el queismo, al tratar de componer su lenguage, prefiere usar el "que" solo para todo e irse a la segura. 


Ahora, sobre el leismo tengo mis dudas, no estoy segura si es realmente un error o es una marca del español de algun lugar.

Y sobre: "habian muchos profesores" creo que ambas formas son correctas, los mas viejos dicen que solo "habia" es correcta, pero eso es muy arcaico, de hecho, es mucho mas "logico", si se detienen a pensarlo, el uso de "habian" que "habia", pues los profesores son muchos, por lo tanto estan siendo presentado en plural, ademas, el español es un idioma altamente concordante en numero, asique me parece que lo que va mas acorde a esta estructura del español es que tambien se demuestre esta concordancia en numero con "habian".
De hecho, a mi nunca me han enseñado que este malo...

Y si, yo soy una de esas que suele escribir sin acentos (especialmente en internet) jaja, viene de la epoca de cuando recien llego a internet y no todos los navegadores aceptaban acentos, asique me acostumbre a omitirlos... a veces los coloco nuevamente cuando creo que la falta de ellos se presta para equivocaciones, pero si no, no...


----------



## lazarus1907

> Esto es una respuesta social, ya que el dequeismo es conciderado una marca de bajo estrato social y es altamente penalizado (al menos aqui en Chile), mientras que nadie se fija en el queismo, por lo tanto, la gente que ha caido en el queismo, al tratar de componer su lenguage, prefiere usar el "que" solo para todo e irse a la segura.



¿Que nadie se fija en el queísmo? Es un error sintáctico brutal: Consiste en eliminar una preposición que tiene una función clarísima en la oración. Mira las construcciones que ha incluido *Residente Calle 13* con y sin proposición subordinada sustantiva. Sintácticamente son iguales. ¿Tú dirías "me alegro una cosa"? Por que es el equivalente sintáctico a un queísmo.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Y sobre: "habian muchos profesores" creo que ambas formas son correctas  , los mas viejos dicen que solo "habia" es correcta, pero eso es muy arcaico, de hecho, es mucho mas "logico", si se detienen a pensarlo, el uso de "habian" que "habia", pues los profesores son muchos, por lo tanto estan siendo presentado en plural, ademas, el español es un idioma altamente concordante en numero (*¡pero no todo concuerda con todo!*), asique me parece que lo que va mas acorde a esta estructura del español es que tambien se demuestre esta concordancia en numero con "habian".


No son correctas, y tampoco lógicas. "Muchos profesores" es el complemento directo de una oración impersonal (o sea, sin sujeto), y los complementos directos *no* tienen por qué concordar con el verbo:

Tengo un coche -> *lo* tengo
Tengo muchos coches -> *los* tengo

¿O es obligatorio decir "tenemos muchos coches" aunque hable de "yo"?
Igualmente:

Había un profesor -> *Lo* había.
Había muchos profesores -> *Los* había.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Que nadie se fija en el queísmo? Es un error sintáctico brutal: Consiste en eliminar una preposición que tiene una función clarísima en la oración. Mira las construcciones que ha incluido *Residente Calle 13* con y sin proposición subordinada sustantiva. Sintácticamente son iguales. ¿Tú dirías "me alegro una cosa"? Por que es el equivalente sintáctico a un queísmo.


He leído, un montón de veces, que el _*queísmo *_pasa por desapercibido especialmente al oral y creo que muy pocas personas notan el "error" *Me alegro que hayas venido.

**Me alegro que hayas venido *no suena como *Me alegro eso. *


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> [/B]*Me alegro que hayas venido *no suena como *Me alegro eso. *



A mí me suenan igual de mal, independientemente de si lo analizo o no, porque son estructuras sintácticas idénticas. No tengo que parar a pensarlo.


----------



## tatis

"Habían muchos profesores"
Transcribo lo siguiente del Dicc. de Dudas de Manuel Seco de la RAE.:
[ ]Interesa tener presente que ese sustantivo que acompaña al verbo (y que designa el ser u objeto cuya presencia enunciamos) no es sujeto, sino su complemento directo, y lo demuestra el hecho de que cuando no es un nombre, sino un pronombre personal, este toma la forma de complemento directo (_lo, la, los, las_) y no la de sujeto (_él, ella, ellos, ellas_): *No lo hay, No las hay.* Por no ser sujeto ese sustantivo, *es erróneo* poner en pluralel verbo cuando el sustantivo está en plural (*habían* _pocas personas_).

Creo que es exactamente lo que Lazarus explicó.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias tatis,

Cuando vi que venías con una cita del Diccionario de Dudas de Manuel Seco pensé que era para demostrarme que había cometido un error, o que ambas formas están aceptadas (pasa a veces).


----------



## diegodbs

> Y sobre: "habian muchos profesores" creo que ambas formas son correctas, los mas viejos dicen que solo "habia" es correcta, pero eso es muy arcaico, de hecho, es mucho mas "logico", si se detienen a pensarlo, el uso de "habian" que "habia", pues los profesores son muchos


 
Los verbos impersonales son los verbos impersonales, qué le vamos a hacer. Y las concordancias son las concordancias. El español es altamente concordante en número como dices, pero ese grado de concordancia no ha llegado a afectar al sujeto y a los complementos.
Y si se trata de concordar, hagámoslo tambien con el presente de indicativo, y no sólo con el imperfecto.

- Hay gente. ¿Hayn personas, hain personas?
- Hay mucho que hacer. ¿Hayn/hain muchas cosas que hacer?

Eliminemos los verbos impersonales, los irregulares (que tampoco son lógicos), y cambiaremos de idioma. Quizás dejemos así de ser arcaicos, pero de momento "habían muchas personas" es espantoso.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> A mí me suenan igual de mal, independientemente de si lo analizo o no, porque son estructuras sintácticas idénticas. No tengo que parar a pensarlo.



Sí pero una cosa es lo que tú notas y otra cosa es lo que _se nota_. Creo que cuando se dijo «nadie se fija en el queismo» no se quiso decir que ni una sola persona sobre el planeta se fijaba sino que la mayoría de las personas en la mayoría de los casos no nota ese «error».


----------



## tatis

LazarusXXXX(perdón, estoy editando esto y en este momento no puedo ver los números que pones después de Lazarus): No, al contrario, creo que tu explicación fue la acertada . Mira, la verdad es que no sé bien a cual botón picarle cuando envío algo al foro, lo bueno es que de alguna manera llega.

Lo que envié era simplemente para citar otra fuente fidedigna en cuanto a esto de _había_ o _habían_, por si es de ayuda para quienes pensaban que ambas maneras eran correctas.


----------



## KateNicole

Y en el caso de "me alegra que hayas venido" (en vez de me alegro de que hayas venido), no se usaria "de que" verdad????
Pregunto . . .


----------



## lazarus1907

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Y en el caso de "me alegra que hayas venido" (en vez de me alegro de que hayas venido), no se usaria "de que" verdad????
> Pregunto . . .



No. Hay dos construcciones con "alegrar":

Me *alegra *una cosa (una cosa = sujeto, me = a mí)   Me alegra que hayas venido
*Me alegro* de una cosa (de una cosa = suplemento, me = parte del verbo)   Me alegro de que hayas venido.

Las formas pronominales (alegrarse de) tienden a ir con estructuras de régimen preposicional. 

En el primer ejemplo, poner "de" produciría un *dequeísmo*. En el segundo, quitar el "de", un *queísmo*.

*Más ejemplos:*

_Me alegra una cosa
Me alegran dos cosas (el verbo concuerda con el sujeto)

Me alegro de una cosa
Me alegro de dos cosas (el verbo concuerda con "yo", que está omitido)_


----------



## KateNicole

Gracias por la rapidez, Lazarus.  Me encanta este hilo!  Me ha sido muy util.


----------



## paprika

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> paprika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another one very common:
> Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, hubieras (hubieses ) conocido a mi novio.
> 
> The right one is:
> 
> Si hubieras (hubieses) venido, habrías conocido a mi novio.
> 
> Si + Past perfect subjunctive , + conditional perfect
> 
> Si + past perfect subjuntive, + past perfect subjuntive :
> 
> Perdona, pero usar el imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto en lugar del condicional (o potencial, o pospretérito) cuando este no tiene valor de suposición, no es incorrecto: Se considera arcaico, pero aún se sigue oyendo con relativa frecuencia en España (yo no lo uso, por cierto).
> 
> Sin embargo, esto sólo está admitido para la forma en «-ra». La forma en «-se» es *incorrecta*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí esta la cita:
> 
> _En español tenemos un tercer tipo de condición, la cual se expresa, igual que las anteriores, a través de dos proposiciones, una principal y otra subordinada._
> 
> _Si yo hubiera leído esto, no me habría casado._
> _No habría pasado tantas preocupáciones si hubiera estudiado._
> _Si hubiera tenido jefes más comprensivos, habría podido desarrollarse mejor._
> _Ya sé que habría evitado este problema si hubiera hablado desde el principio claramente._
> 
> _Estas oraciones expresan imposibilidad de realización, porque la oportunidad ya pasó._
> 
> _Si + verbo en antepretérito de subjuntivo  ,   verbo en antepospretérito*_
> _   Oración subordinada condicional                    oración principal_
> 
> _La oración principal expresada con antepospretérito (habría + participio) y la subordinada si + antepretérito de subjuntivo (hubiera + participio) se podrían haber realizado, pero no fue así._
> _El orden de las oraciones no es importante. Si empiezas por la subordinada, sepárala de la principal con una coma (,); si lo haces por la principal, la coma no es necesaria._
> 
> _*En la norma del español de México es común emplear el antepretérito de subjuntivo en lugar de esta forma._
> 
> Tal vez yo interpreté mal esto, pero yo siempre enseño este tipo de oraciones usando el antepospretérito.
> 
> Saludos y gracias otra vez.
Click to expand...


----------



## lazarus1907

> Tal vez yo interpreté mal esto, pero yo siempre enseño este tipo de oraciones usando el antepospretérito.
> 
> Saludos y gracias otra vez.



Mejor que enseñes a usar el antepospretérito y el antecopretérito en vez de las formas de subjuntivo; es lo normal y lo recomendado. Si acaso advierte a los alumnos más avanzados *de que* puede usarse de otro modo.

Lo cual me recuerda que *advertir* se presta a *queísmos, dequeísmo y leísmos*. Los siguientes ejemplos son correctos:

He advertido algo [advertir = notar, darse cuenta, algo = directo]
He advertido que has no has venido solo
Lo he advertido

He advertido algo a Pepe[dar consejo, pepe = indirecto, algo = directo]
He advertido Pepeque comprara ese coche
Le he advertido que comprara ese coche
Se lo he advertido

He advertido (a Pepe) de algo [una advertencia, Pepe= directo]
He advertido (a Pepe) de que tuviera cuidado
*Lo* he advertido de que tuviera cuidado
*Le* he advertido de que tuviera cuidado  (leísmo aceptado, siempre y cuando sea en masculino; a "María" no se "le" puede advertir *de algo*)


----------



## dexterciyo

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Mejor que enseñes a usar el antepospretérito y el antecopretérito en vez de las formas de subjuntivo; es lo normal y lo recomendado. Si acaso advierte a los alumnos más avanzados *de que* puede usarse de otro modo.
> 
> Lo cual me recuerda que *advertir* se presta a *queísmos, dequeísmo y leísmos*. Los siguientes ejemplos son correctos:
> 
> He advertido algo [advertir = notar, darse cuenta, algo = directo]
> He advertido que has no has venido solo
> Lo he advertido
> 
> He advertido algo a Pepe[dar consejo, pepe = indirecto, algo = directo]
> He advertido Pepeque comprara ese coche
> Le he advertido que comprara ese coche
> Se lo he advertido
> 
> He advertido (a Pepe) de algo [una advertencia, Pepe= directo]
> He advertido (a Pepe) de que tuviera cuidado
> *Lo* he advertido de que tuviera cuidado
> *Le* he advertido de que tuviera cuidado  (leísmo aceptado, siempre y cuando sea en masculino; a "María" no se "le" puede advertir *de algo*)



Yo la verdad que me suelo confundir mucho con el dequeísmo. O quizá no me confundo, pero cuando veo una frase dudo si hace falta o no el "que". Y hace poco me estaba preguntando esto mismo con el caso de "no dudar":

- No dudo de que el profesor te apruebe / No dudo que el profesor te apruebe.   

Sin embargo, "dudo que el profesor te apruebe", me suena perfecta y no tengo dudas; válgame la redundancia con tanto dudar  .


----------



## lazarus1907

Con "dudar" se puede construir con y sin "de".


----------



## paprika

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Con "dudar" se puede construir con y sin "de".


 
Una pregunta:

Con los verbos "dudar" y "negar"

si uso estos verbos en forma afirmativa en la oración principal, la oración subordinada uuasa eel subjuntivo

Dudo que Juan esté sano
Niego que Juan esté sano

Pero si los uso en forma negativa, cancelo la duda y se usa el indicativo:

No dudo que Juan está bien.
No niego que Juan está bien.
He eschchado a muchas personas usar el subjuntivo cuando usan la forma negativa. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?
¿Hay una regla?

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Rayines

> No dudo que Juan está bien.
> No niego que Juan está bien.
> He eschchado a muchas personas usar el subjuntivo cuando usan la forma negativa. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta?


*Espera a Lazarus  , pero para mí:*
*1) No niego que Juan esté bien: Correcta, aceptas la posibilidad de que esté bien.*
*1) No niego que Juan está bien: Correcta, es como decir "no te lo niego", lo afirmo, Juan está bien.*
*2) No dudo que Juan esté bien: Correcta, para mí siempre va el subjuntivo. Es incorrecta con indicativo.*


----------



## Magmod

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un error muy típico (*queísmo*):
> 
> Me alegro que hayas venido
> ¿Te has dado cuenta que el queísmo es muy frecuente?
> Estoy seguro que ganaremos
> Me enteré que habías comprado un coche
> Acuérdate que tienes que comprar pan
> 
> Otro error típico: Muchos cometen *leísmos* y les sorprende oír que frases como la que sigue, son incorrectas.
> 
> Agarró a María y le golpeó


 
Por favor dinos para nosotros los extranjeros las frases correctas   
Noté que los españoles confundían entre la v y la b por ejemplo biba para Viva 
Saludos


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Most of my friends don't have much formal education, so these were a couple of the many variations I noticed:

from Oaxaca, Mexico:  Habloste and pagoste instead of hablaste and pagaste

in written Spanish (Mexican and South American)

interchanging b and v
interchanging c and z
omitting the letter h from the beginning of words
adding the letter h to the beginning of words beginning with vowels

One idiosyncracy:  most of my Spanish-speaking friends, even those with several years of post-secondary education, tend not to bother much with punctuation.


----------



## diegodbs

Magmod said:
			
		

> Por favor dinos para nosotros los extranjeros las frases correctas
> Noté que los españoles confundían entre la v y la b por ejemplo biba para Viva
> Saludos


Todos esos verbos se construyen con "DE".

- Alegrarse *de* algo
- Darse cuenta *de* algo
- Estar seguro *de* algo
- Enterarse *de* algo
- Acordarse *de* algo

Usar "le" en esta frase no es correcto. El leísmo sólo se considera admisible cuando el objeto directo es masculino, no femenino.
- Agarró a María y *la* golpeó

Escribir "biba" en vez de "viva" es un error. Pronunciar "v" como "b" no es un error.
*v**.**1.* f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema *consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la b en todos los países de lengua española.* Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._*2.* f. Letra numeral que tiene el valor de cinco en la numeración romana.~* doble.**1.* f. *w.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola paprika y Magmod,

Inés y Diego han respondido ya a vuestras preguntas, así que por primera vez, no me queda nada que decir.

Pero por favor, preguntad si aún tenéis dudas.

Un saludo


----------



## Jellby

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> from Oaxaca, Mexico:  Habloste and pagoste instead of hablaste and pagaste



Really? I have never heard that, I have however heard too many times "hablaste*s[/s]" and "pagastes", not necessarily from people from Oaxaca.

El asunto del queísmo y dequeísmo se complica un poco con algunas expresiones que pueden construirse con o sin "de": "antes (de) que amanezca". Ambos fenómenos me producen sarpullidos cuando los escucho por la tele.

En cuanto a l[aoe]ísmos, lo que más he oído (quizá por ser frecuente en Madrid y aledaños) es el laísmo, el leísmo en un par de ocasiones, pero el loísmo no recuerdo haberlo oído.

El uso del verbo impersonal "haber" en plural ("habían", "han habido") también abunda, lamentablemente.

Otro error que ocurre con relativa frecuencia es usar "andé", "andó", "andaste" e vez de "anduve", "anduvo", "anduviste". Yo mismo creo que caigo en él a veces, no consigo acostumbrarme, pero en ocasiones incluso bromeo diciendo "manduve" 

Y una costumbre que se está extendiendo últimamente es "esdrujulismo" (por llamarlo de alguna manera): el empleo de palabras innecesariamente largas preferentemente esdrújulas y a menudo incorrectas para decir lo que se puede decir de manera más sencilla con palabras más normales. Ahora ya nadie habla del "mal tiempo", sino de la "climatología adversa"; las cosas ya no se "ponen", se "posicionan"; etc.*


----------



## Inés06

Hablando de "queísmo", yo creo que en realidad sería un "anti-dequeísmo". Hace unos años se puso de moda el dequeísmo:
Me dijo de que llegaría tarde (suena horrible, verdad?).

Pues ahora parece que la gente huye del "de que", y no lo dicen aunque sea necesario. En la prensa puedes encontrar ejemplos continuamente. Y a mí me suena igual de horrible...

Reivindiquemos el uso del "DE QUE"!!! (cuando es correcto, por supuesto!).


----------



## María Madrid

Some awful expressions that sound terribly silly in Spanish but you hear them on TV all the time, even used by educated people sometimes!!:

Amigo personal: Are there impersonal friends?
Personas humanas: Not meaning "es muy humano", but to say human beings "serers humanos". Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Nadie está diciendo que haya que suprimir la preposición sistemáticamente. ¡Sólo cuando no hay que usarla! La regla es bien sencilla: Cambia todo el sintagma que comienza con "que...", y escribe "eso(s)" en su lugar. Si suena bien, es correcto; si no, quita o añade el "de" según corresponda:

Me acordé que tenía que venir -> Me acordé eso ????? (Me acordé de eso  )
Me dijo de que llegaría tarde -> Me dijo de eso??? (Me dijo eso)

La gente está muy pendiente de evitar dequeísmos, pero los queísmos apenas se tienen en cuenta. Por eso los mencioné.


----------



## heidita

I wonder if this one has been posted yet.

*Yo , me gusta* .....
Instead of

*A mí me gusta..*
Very frequently used in Madrid. And let's not talk about *laísmo* and *leísmo *in Madrid, which has already been mentioned.
There is no greengrocer who doesn't ask"¿Qué *la* doy?"

What about the plural of nouns? As I'm a teacher myself, I'm correcting everybody all the time( actually, everybody hates me!).

Buey (de mar) - bueys (should be bueyes) de mar

here in Madrid you still hear the people call "*Taxis*", calling a single taxi.

But I must say that the language itself is somehow kept more Spanish than other languages their own language, if you know what I mean. As I am having a lot of trouble keeping up my fight for German through the influence of English words.
Even silly words like "Telenovela" are not translated into German.
Well, but that's another topic. 
I love Madrid!!!


----------



## id:roya

I have trying to learn Spanish by dictating a daily radio program in Spanish word by word, and I noticed that a native speaker of that program sometimes (not often) adds a superflous "-s" to the "segunda persona de pretérito indefinido". P.ej. 


¿Qué estudiaste*s* en Madrid?
Cuando estuviste*s* en Barcelona, bailaste*s* sardana, ¿no?

She is madrileña de pura cepa and has univ. degrees. I guess this error comes from the fact that, for the second person, verbs usually end with "-s". hablas, hablabas, habrarás, hablarías, habraras. etc.


----------



## lazarus1907

id:roya said:
			
		

> I have trying to learn Spanish by dictating a daily radio program in Spanish word by word, and I noticed that a native speaker of that program sometimes (not often) adds a superflous "-s" to the "segunda persona de pretérito indefinido". P.ej.



That mistake is horrible!


----------



## SpiceMan

And very common in Argentina. You could almost say it's the standard.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> And very common in Argentina. You could almost say it's the standard.



That error is almost unheard of in Santo Domingo where pronouncing a final ess is illegal. I think death by stoning is the punishment.


----------



## estudioso

Joder, desde luego.... qué pesado esto de la incorreciones. ;p  Como profesor de inglés creo que hay una gran diferencia entre un fallo bastante esparcido que sería propio de casi cualquier nativo y un fallo que jamás, jamás sería admisible.  Tan grande que creo que corregiría lo primero con otra tinta más placentera que la tinta con la que tacharía lo segundo, y lo haría constar si algo, aunque fuera 'incorrecto', siguiera siendo admisible para el contexto.  En inglés un error nativo muy común es derivar de <i>another</i> el monstruo encarecido de <i>awholenother</i>.  Otro es "try and" en lugar de "try to".  Pero no creo que sean gran cosa, y realmente.... no considero que esté enseñando gramática, sino hablar.  De gramática sé más bien poco.... me parece otro idioma en sí.

Y el dequeísmo es de que.... tiene su punto de gracia.   Creo que a veces su usa como para hacer pausa también, o expresar incertidumbre acerca de lo que ha de seguir en la oración.

Y el leísimo.... bueno.... acepto que la RAE me diga casi cualquier cosa, pero por mí si a María le golpeaste, es que la golpeaste.... digo, es que le golpeaste.... o es de que le golpeastes! xD  Ajaja.


----------



## MDT

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> And very common in Argentina. You could almost say it's the standard.


 

Otro error muy común en Argentina y que cada vez más gente comente es decir frases como:

"Si harías un curso de inglés, tendrías más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo".

"Si yo tendría un auto, me iría de vacaciones".

Cuando veo cómo se habla en español tanto en programas de televisión como de radio realmente me preocupa. Porque para aprender inglés trato de escuchar y leer la mayor cantidad de información posible pero confeccionada o emitida por nativos. Y a veces me pregunto, ellos hablarán tan mal como nosotros y estoy aprendiendo cualquier cosa?
No me refiero a los modismos de cada lugar que es algo lógico, sino a frases como las que escribí y a al tipo de errores que ustedes estuvieron repasando.

Saludos.


----------



## Magmod

MDT said:
			
		

> Otro error muy común en Argentina como:
> 
> "Si harías un curso de inglés, tendrías más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo".
> 
> "Si yo tendría un auto, me iría de vacaciones".
> Pero yo pensaba estos frases coloquiales fueron correctas.
> 
> Cuando veo cómo se habla en español tanto en programas de televisión como de radio realmente me preocupa. Porque para aprender inglés trato de escuchar y leer la mayor cantidad de información posible pero confeccionada o emitida por nativos. Y a veces me pregunto, ellos hablarán tan mal como nosotros y estoy aprendiendo cualquier cosa?
> Saludos.


 
Hola
  Si hicieses / hicieras  un curso de inglés, tendrías / tuvieras más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo".
  "Si yo tuviese / tuviera un auto, me iría / fuera de vacaciones".
 Por favor ¿son mis correcciones aceptables por textos escritos? 
  Si pudieras darse cuenta a los errores de los nativos, tu nivel de lengua sería bastante alto.
  Por favor corrige mis equivocaciones
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> Si hicieses / hicieras  un curso de inglés, tendrías / tuvieras más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo".
> "Si yo tuviese / tuviera un auto, me iría / fuera de vacaciones".
> 
> Si pudieras *darse* cuenta *a* los errores de los nativos, tu nivel de lengua sería bastante alto.
> Por favor corrige mis equivocaciones



No hay muchas equivocaciones desde el punto de vista formal. Sin embargo, el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo como potencial es algo inusual en general:

*Si hicieses/hicieras un curso de inglés, tendrías más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo*

*Si yo tuviese/tuviera un auto, me iría de vacaciones*
*
Si pudieras darte cuenta de los errores de los nativos, tu nivel de lengua sería bastante alto.*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No hay muchas equivocaciones desde el punto de vista formal. Sin embargo, el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo como potencial es algo inusual en general:
> 
> *Si hicieses/hicieras un curso de inglés, tendrías más posibilidades de conseguir trabajo*
> 
> *Si yo tuviese/tuviera un auto, me iría de vacaciones*
> *
> Si pudieras darte cuenta de los errores de los nativos, tu nivel de lengua sería bastante alto.*



Yo pensaba que decir

*Si yo tuviese un auto, me iría de vacaciones.
*
era incorrecto. Lo voy a revisar y luego te cuento lo que leí. En el Caribe esta frase es normal y sospecho que es más común entre los que se quieren pasar de listo. Yo tenía una novia que siempre decía cosas como «Si yo hubiese sabido eso no hubiese venido.» pero era tan linda que nunca la corregí. Quería pasarse de lista pero se pasaba de bonita.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Here is what I found:

Use if the _-se_ subjunctive in place of the _-ra_ form for the conditional is rejected by grammarians:_ El País's libro de estilo_ bans it. But it's common in spontaneous speech.

The example my grammar tome gives is this :

_*hubiese *sido sospechoso que yo me negase _(M Puig, Argentina, dialogue)


----------



## lazarus1907

> Use if the -se subjunctive in place of the -ra form for the conditional is rejected by grammarians:



I think I have repeated this many times: It is "acceptable" (but not recommendable), as long as it is not an approximation.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I think I have repeated this many times: It is "acceptable" (but not recommendable), as long as it is not an approximation.



Good deal. She was "acceptable." I can live with that.


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> And very common in Argentina. You could almost say it's the standard.



Are we talking about "dijiste*s*"? In that case, it could be argued that it's the voseo form, which comes from the 2nd person plural: "dijisteis" -> "dijistes".


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Jellby said:
			
		

> Are we talking about "dijiste*s*"? In that case, it could be argued that it's the voseo form, which comes from the 2nd person plural: "dijisteis" -> "dijistes".



Well, why did *dijestes *turn into *dijisteis*? 

Here's what a few linguists say :

According to the linguist Ian Mackenzie, the diphthong /ei/ of the modern _vosotros _endings in the preterite _(-asteis_ and _-isteis_) is a 17th century innovation, inspired by similar diphthongs in the same person in most of the other tenses like _*coméis*_, _*cantábais*, _and _*durmierais*_.

I used to think that _*dijistes *_was do to an archaic from but I have come to the conclusion that people say *dijistes *for the same reason people say _*dijisteis *_today in Spanish; it's under the influence of other verbal tenses. This process is called *extension*.
This might be why *Pues, ¿no me oistes?* can be found in the plays of Spanish dramatist Agustín Moreto. Linguist Rafael Lapesa also adds that examples of the analogy in Modern Literature are not lacking that it is common on both sides of the Atlantic and exists in _voseante _as well as _tuteante _regions. The Linguist Ralph Penny says that analogy with the modern second-person-singular paradigm is indeed why it's prevalent in informal registers in many Spanish speaking regions. 

If so many people are saying *dijistes*, why not allow an alternate spelling to reflect pronunciation as in the case of *rio*/_*rió*_?


----------



## Inés06

En la canción "La Fuerza del Destino" de Mecano, dice: "tú contestate*s* que no"
¡A mí me suena horrible!


----------



## SofiaB

muchas personas suelen decir le veo en vez de lo/la veo. sobretodo en España


----------



## María Madrid

SofiaB said:
			
		

> muchas personas suelen decir le veo en vez de lo/la veo. sobretodo en España


 
En muchas partes de España se dice *le* en lugar de *lo* para objeto directo masculino, como una forma de distinguir entre personal e inanimado.

Le vi la semana pasada (a él) 
No lo he leído aún (el libro) 

Este uso está reconocido por la RAE y en mi opinión, este leísmo es una buena manera de discernir lo humano de lo que no lo es, o para humanizar a animales u objetos, por oposición al lo. Bueno, quizá no sea muy objetiva, porque soy de Madrid!!

Eso sí, usar le como como objeto directo femenino es un error que a cualquier persona que hable medianamente bien le suena fatal:

No le mires (a ella)  No la mires (a ella) 

Saludos.


----------



## broud

El problema de los leísmos no es digno de llamarse un error. Y no solo porque la  RAE ahora lo acepte.

Parece que por alguna razón, al menos los españoles, siempre hemos preferido el uso de "le" para referirnos a personas másculinas:

«En el siglo XVIII, la pujanza del leísmo  fue tal que en 1796 la Academia declaró que el uso de _le_ era el único correcto para el acusativo masculino; después, rectificando este exclusivismo, fue haciendo sucesivas concesiones a la legitimitad de _lo_, hasta  recomendarlo como preferible.» (Lapesa, Rafael: _Historia de la lengua  española_. Madrid: Gredos, 1968, p. 303)

Yo supuestamente soy de una zona "distinguidora" , y he de decir que toda la gente de mi entorno es leísta en mayor o menor grado. 

E incluso hay expresiones que practicamente nadie usaría como se señaló en el foro hace poco ( se les juzgó antes que se los juzgó)

Sorry, I edit

En respuesta a Residente Calle 13:



> Yo pensaba que decir
> *Si yo tuviese un auto, me iría de vacaciones.*
> era incorrecto.
> 
> 
> Here is what I found:
> 
> Use if the _-se_ subjunctive in place of the _-ra_ form for the conditional is rejected by grammarians:_ El País's libro de estilo_ bans it. But it's common in spontaneous speech.
> 
> The example my grammar tome gives is this :
> 
> _*hubiese *sido sospechoso que yo me negase _(M Puig, Argentina, dialogue)



Creo que estás confundiendo la explicación, Residente. Te explico, en español lo "normal" es usar una forma condicional y una forma en imperfecto de subjuntivo. Esto es: 

  Habría sido sospechoso que yo me negase.

Lo que tu libro dice es que hay gente que dice:

  Hubiera sido sospechoso que yo me negase.

Por eso lo de "for the conditional". Este uso está aceptado por ... diversas razones, algunas elitistas. Los escritores del siglo XIX empezaron a utilizar la forma en -ra del imperfecto de subjuntivo para aparentar un estilo arcaico, más parecido al latín donde sí se usaba esta forma (aunque es más complicado que eso, no parece arcaico en el pluscuamperfecto).

Lo que no puedes hacer es decir:

  Hubiese sido sospechoso que yo me negara.

Sólo esta aceptado usar el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en vez del condicional en su forma en -ra (aunque esto carezca de toda lógica).

Así pues, la frase de Lazarus era correcta, tenía un condicional + un subjuntivo, que, ese sí, puede ser la forma en -ra o -se, según gustes


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Thanks for the explanation, Broud.

I'd just like to add a little more history to the history of "leísmo" and the RAE:

From 1771 to 1852, because of usage, _A Juan *lo*  encontré_, according to the RAE, was incorrect. In 1854, the RAE began to allow _A Juan *lo*  encontré_ but recommended _A Juan *le* encontré_ (the opposite of  what it recommends today). In 1920, again on the grounds of current good usage,  the RAE declared that _A Juan *le* encontré_ which it had recommended  sixty-five years before, was incorrect! In 1973, it decided that _A Juan  *le* encontré_ was just as correct as _A Juan *lo* encontré_  but that _A Juan *lo* encontré_ is "explicitamente recomendado"  because of etymological reasons; the opposite of its orginal  position. 


I also want to add that while "leísmo" is and has always been a feature of Spanish in much the North of Spain but that it never really caught on in parts of the South, according to the RAE, which explains why it's not how most Americans speak Spanish.


----------



## María Madrid

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation, Broud.
> 
> I'd just like to add a little more history to the history of "leísmo" and the RAE:
> 
> From 1771 to 1852, because of usage, _A Juan *lo* encontré_, according to the RAE, was incorrect. In 1854, the RAE began to allow _A Juan *lo* encontré_ but recommended _A Juan *le* encontré_ (the opposite of what it recommends today). In 1920, again on the grounds of current good usage, the RAE declared that _A Juan *le* encontré_ which it had recommended sixty-five years before, was incorrect! In 1973, it decided that _A Juan *le* encontré_ was just as correct as _A Juan *lo* encontré_ but that _A Juan *lo* encontré_ is "explicitamente recomendado" because of etymological reasons; the opposite of its orginal position.


 
LOL, it sounds as if the RAE just can't make up its mind!!! 

Well, I'm afraid RAE sometimes just have to give up, what's the point in saying something is wrong if everybody says it? Language is alive! Saludos. M


----------



## Outsider

María Madrid said:
			
		

> LOL, it sounds as if the RAE just can't make up its mind!!!


Or they thought they'd made a mistake, and proceeded to correct it.



			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> Well, I'm afraid RAE sometimes just have to give up, what's the point in saying something is wrong if everybody says it?


But not everybody says the same thing, do they?


----------



## lazarus1907

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Well, I'm afraid RAE sometimes just have to give up, what's the point in saying something is wrong if everybody says it? Language is alive! Saludos. M


 
Madrid is "not everybody": Some of my friends from the north of Spain (and they are not even interested in this grammar) find incorrect sentences like "le miré a ella" (and they look with horror as I say it to them). In the south people don't usually say it either, and it seems to be unusual in America too. Who is everybody again?


----------



## María Madrid

__ 

 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Or they thought they'd made a mistake, and proceeded to correct it.



After so many years, this sounds to me as if they're just acknowleding the actual use of the language, rather than correcting a mistake. They're slow and language is alive and changing.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> But not everybody says the same thing, do they?


 
I meant enough people to consider it the main rule being followed so that it becomes accepted.


----------



## fnsilp

The most of the mistakes make by Hispanos, deal with the accomodation into english of the spanish structures. From my view, this is a normal process in the learning of a second language. We also can traced some mistakes from americans who speak spanish. (eveb though they sound worse than Hispanos in the states) E.g. "Me no hablar español"


----------



## lazarus1907

> I meant enough people to consider it the main rule being followed so that it becomes accepted.


 
We would have to change the grammar as well: The "indirect pronoun" _le(s)_ would have to be renamed "the indirect and personal-direct pronoun" if this is accepted.


----------



## Outsider

María Madrid said:
			
		

> After so many years, this sounds to me as if they're just acknowleding the actual use of the language, rather than correcting a mistake.


It can be argued that they are one and the same.



			
				María Madrid said:
			
		

> I meant enough people to consider it the main rule being followed so that it becomes accepted.


The main rule? But most Spanish speakers don't say "A Juan le encontré", do they?


----------



## María Madrid

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Madrid is "not everybody": Some of my friends from the north of Spain (and they are not even interested in this grammar) find incorrect sentences like "le miré a ella" (and they look with horror as I say it to them). In the south people don't usually say it either, and it seems to be unusual in America too. Who is everybody again?


 
¡Pero es que ese uso de *le* no es el que yo defiendo! ¡El leísmo como objeto indirecto para femenino *no* está aceptado por la RAE y suena de pena, en Madrid y en cualquier sitio! Si ves mis mensajes de más arriba, yo defendía el uso de *le/lo* para objeto directo masculino, porque da la posibilidad de distinguir entre personas e inanimado y de "humanizar" animales u objetos. 

En cuanto a todo el mundo, no me refería a Madrid, sino a los cambios que realiza la RAE. Cuando algo incorrecto se extiende y se acaba por imponer, la RAE no puede hacer otra cosa sino certificar ese uso, aunque tenga todos los peros del mundo. Un ejemplo, quizás acabó por recogerse como correcto, cuando originariamente no lo era, pero a estas alturas ¿alguien se escandaliza si lo oye? O por ejemplo, "redecorar", un invento que se sacó para una campaña publicitaria, va a incluirse en el próximo diccionario. Saludos.


----------



## Adriluba

I agree with you. I also think that mistakes are not a problem. They are part of the learning process


----------



## borisdaniel

Hi!

What you say is true.

I am a Spanish native speaker, and I do find a lot of mistakes when people use the verb "haber".

For example, the most common one is when people say: "Hubieron 5 personas heridas". Of ocurse, this sentence is incorrect and it would be grammatical if it were said in the following way:

"Hubo 5 personas heridas"

The funny thing is that I had that mistake some years ago, and I realized I made it when I started University. So, although I am a native speaker I also make mistakes. So, don't worry if you make them because they are going to enable you to learn a lot of things.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Outsider said:
			
		

> But most Spanish speakers don't say "A Juan le encontré", do they?



Most _*do not*_ but many people in the North of Spain say it. It is also the norm in Ecuador. When millions of people say something, when it's written by educated people, when it's found in literature, it's hard for the RAE to say it's incorrect even though they have said it's wrong in the past.

When it comes down to it, it's just a choice some speakers make.

For someone from Northern Spain it's important to distinguish le ví (I saw a person) from lo ví (I saw a thing). For someone from the Dominican Republic, this distinction is just not that important. We can deal with the ambiguity.

Ok, here's a question for _leístas_:

I cook for him = Yo le/lo cocino?

I cook him = Yo le/lo cocino?

Sorry to bring up canibalism but I was wondering what a Northern Spaniard would interpret if a woman said "Yo _*le*_ cocino porque me gusta."

In SD, that would mean _*I cook for him because I like to*_, not _*I cook him because he's yummy!
*_


----------



## Outsider

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Most _*do not*_ but many people in the North of Spain say it. It is also the norm in Ecuador. When millions of people say something, when it's written by educated people, when it's found in literature, it's hard for the RAE to say it's incorrect even though they have said it's wrong in the past.


My point was that, if most Spanish speakers do not say "A Juan le encontré", then I don't see how María Madrid can claim that that's "*the main rule* being followed".


----------



## María Madrid

Outsider said:
			
		

> My point was that, if most Spanish speakers do not say "A Juan le encontré", then I don't see how María Madrid can claim that that's "*the main rule* being followed".


 
Te lo vuelvo a explicar, que veo que no me entiendes: porque resulta que *yo no estaba hablando específicamente de la norma para ese pronombre*, sino de cómo funciona la Academia en general. 

Por otra parte (y siento repetirme) la RAE recoge las diferentes variedades del español en el mundo (en colaboración con las Academias locales), pero no va a dar por erróneo algo de uso mayoritario en España, basándose en que en América se use otra cosa. Esto no va de mayorías numéricas a un lado u otro del Atlántico. 

Y por favor, no más mensajes privados. ¡Muy amable!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

María Madrid said:
			
		

> pero no va a dar por erróneo algo de uso mayoritario en España, basándose en que en América se use otra cosa.



No creo que algo de uso mayoritario en ningún país debe considerarse erroneo basado en como se dice en otro lugar. Creo que la RAE tiene toda la razón en este caso.


----------



## broud

Outsider deberíamos reconocer, como dice María, que realmente a nuestra querida Academia no suele importarle "un pimiento" el español de fuera de España más allá de cubrir las apariencias. ¿De verdad quieren que me crea que la Academia de México ha revisado concienzudamente su trabajo y ha aceptado que se diga que chilango es el gentilicio de los oriundos de Ciudad de México. No solo eso, después del tirón de orejas por el "error" la Academia vuelve al ataque, y en su Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ahora nos descubre que estos no se llaman chilangos sino *mexiqueños* ( Hay algun mexiqueño en el foro que ... supiera que lo era?)

Partiendo de esta base, casi seguro que en España sí hay una mayoría leísta. Sobre lo que dice lazarus, toda la razón: probablemente habría que reconocer que "le" no tiene solo valor de objeto indirecto. Me sorprende esta actitud cuando otras veces era yo el que defendía el "valor" de la RAE. Que a ellos les venga bien decir que "le" siempre tiene la función de objeto indirecto y enseñar a la gente a hablar así, no significa que eso sea cierto. 
Ya he puesto los ejemplos con "se les" en España: andaluces a los que conozco y a los que he preguntado usarían "les" y no "los" aun teniendo claramente ese les función de objeto directo  De hecho, puedes decir que actualmente hay grupos de personas que preferirían la construcción con los, pero los lingüístas constatan que es un hecho reciente fruto de esta regla, como perciben que es un objeto directo y recuerdan que "es es leísmo" , tratan de corregirse.

En fin, que pongan la norma que quieran. Pero no me digais que está claro que es así porque "les" es objeto indirecto y no directo. Los objetos directos e indirectos no dejan de ser una nvención que es útil para los lingüístas, la gente no suele pararse a pensar "oye, esto es objeto directo o indirecto?" 
Y aunque quisieran hacerlo, muchas veces no es nada evidente si un objeto debería ser considerado directo o indirecto. 

Para más información, os diré que actualmente muchos autores se han aproximado al problema del leísmo/loísmo/laísmo basándose en un sistema que divide los usos según si el antecedente es contínuo o discontínuo y que, sin pretender diferenciar el caso, y que esta zona "no casista" comprende parte del Sur de España que vosotros considerais no leísta, laísta o loísta.


----------



## Outsider

broud said:
			
		

> Outsider deberíamos reconocer, como dice María, que realmente a nuestra querida Academia no suele importarle "un pimiento" el español de fuera de España más allá de cubrir las apariencias. ¿De verdad quieren que me crea que la Academia de México ha revisado concienzudamente su trabajo y ha aceptado que se diga que chilango es el gentilicio de los oriundos de Ciudad de México.


Sobre eso nada sé, pero, por ejemplo, las academias de Hispanoamérica sí que han revisado este documento (pdf) sobre la ortografía del español...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

También hay que decir que cuando la RAE le hace caso a las academias americanas el resultado no es siempre el esperado.

Cuando les pregunté a los caballeros por qué se tardaron tanto en reconocer que el voseo era una forma culta me escribieron lo siguiente:

En el _Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española_, de 1973, la Real Academia Española describe el voseo sin detenerse en valoraciones normativas. Señala que la modalidad más extendida y la practicada más de común acuerdo por todas las clases sociales "tiene por principal escenario los territorios del Río de la Plata (voseo rioplatense) y América Central". Señala también el _Esbozo _que existen otras modalidades (y otras áreas voseantes), pero que casi todas esas modalidades "conviven, en mayor o menor grado, con las formas españolas de tratamiento, *bien por influencia literaria, bien por la acción de los gramáticos americanos*". Y es que en muchas áreas los gramáticos y puristas americanos desaconsejaron el empleo del voseo e insistieron en su falta de prestigio.

O sea : Nosotros no sabíamos si el _voseo _era una forma culta. Le preguntamos a los americanos y ellos dijeron que no lo era.


----------



## Magmod

Hola
  ¿Me pregunto si los oriundos como yo se confunde con el verbo reflexivo:
como la diferencia entre someter o someterse a la aprobación  de un comité, preguntar y preguntarse, quedar y quedarse, hacer y hacerse etc etc?   
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> ¿Me pregunto si los oriundos como yo se confunde con el verbo reflexivo:
> como la diferencia entre someter o someterse a la aprobación de un comité, preguntar y preguntarse, quedar y quedarse, hacer y hacerse etc etc?
> Saludos


*Magmod: quizás valdría la pena abrir un nuevo thread sobre este tema. Tal vez un moderador lo hace.*
*En la medida en que el verbo reflexivo es aquél cuya acción recae sobre el propio sujeto, justamente en casi todos los verbos que mencionas (excepto "quedar"), es fácil reconocer la diferencia:*

*1)a. Someter algo a la aprobación de un comité.*
*b. Someterse una persona a la aprobación de un comité.*
*2)a. Preguntar algo a alguien.*
*b. Preguntarse algo a uno mismo.*
*3) a. Luis hace tatuajes (a otras personas).*
*b. Luis se hizo un tatuaje en el brazo.*
*4) Con quedar es diferente, porque no es reflexivo.*


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Magmod: quizás valdría la pena abrir un nuevo thread sobre este tema...*
> *Espero que te haya resultado claro. *


Hola Rayines
Claro ha resultado más claro  Es probable la aplicación sea difícil. ¿No?
Lo que he querido decir si los  hispanohablantes tienen problemas como yo con el verbo reflexivo. Quizás que no   
Si tienes razón  valdría la pena abrir un nuevo thread sobre este tema dentro de poco.
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Lo que he querido decir si los hispanohablantes tienen problemas como yo con el verbo reflexivo.


*Creo que no, porque ya nacimos sabiéndolo, haha  . Ahora, se pueden llegar a aplicar mal, por ejemplo un niño muy pequeño que dice: "me se cayó la cucharita", pero por supuesto son excepciones. (Lamento desilusionarte  ).*


----------



## lazarus1907

Precisamente porque como nativos no nos paramos a pensarlo, no nos damos cuenta de ciertos matices. De los verbos reflexivos a los pronominales en los que el "se" no tiene ninguna función aparente hay todo un rango de valores y usos. Yo prefiero hablar de reflexivos cuando la frase sigue teniendo el mismo sentido después de añadir "a sí mismo" (etc).

"someterse" en ciertos casos puede significar, por ejemplo, conformarse con algo que se nos impone, y no "someternos a nosotros mismos a ello": "Me someto a las circunstancias (a mí mismo???)

Para mí "preguntarse" no es exactamente lo mismo que "preguntarse a sí mismo", sino más bien dudar acerca de algo ("me pregunto si vendrá"). Yo nunca me he preguntado nada a mí mismo. En inglés, to wonder.

"quedarse" difícilmente puede clasificarse de reflexivo. Normalmente es intransitivo, y con frecuencia pronominal: "Me quedo en casa (a mí mismo?????)". "Me he quedado con todo el dinero (a mí mismo????). ¿Quién a oído de "quedarse a uno mismo" en su vida?

"hacerse": Otro que no tiene por qué ser necesariamente reflexivo: "Me hago viejo (a mí mismo????)". Según el DRAE, este verbo tiene... ¡13 significados pronominales no reflexivos! "¿Qué se hizo de tantas promesas (a sí mismo??????)?".


----------



## El Nacho

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Some awful expressions that sound terribly silly in Spanish but you hear them on TV all the time, even used by educated people sometimes!!:
> 
> Amigo personal: Are there impersonal friends?
> Personas humanas: Not meaning "es muy humano", but to say human beings "serers humanos". Saludos.


¡Ah! últimamente también ha aparecido el espanglish "*Abusados*." ¡Uf, a mí, como dijeron por ahí, me saca ronchas!
En México, antes de que se "espanglishsara" (válgame Dios) tanto el lenguaje, el adjetivo "abusado/a" describía a alguien que era muy despierto, hábil. "_Mi hermano es muy abusado y nunca lo han asaltado_"
Después, empezó a usarse el "abusado" como una traducción incorrecta de "abused" en Inglés. Y se empezó a oír en los noticieros acerca de los "niños abusados". No quiero ir mas allá porque la explicación podría ofender pero la verdad es que se me hace un verdadero "*abuso*" y una total pereza mental esa tendencia tan horrible de la espanglishzación (¡válgame de nuevo!, jajajaj)


----------



## Residente Calle 13

El Nacho said:
			
		

> ¡Ah! últimamente también ha aparecido el espanglish "*Abusados*." ¡Uf, a mí, como dijeron por ahí, me saca ronchas!
> En México, antes de que se "espanglishsara" (válgame Dios) tanto el lenguaje, el adjetivo "abusado/a" describía a alguien que era muy despierto, hábil. "_Mi hermano es muy abusado y nunca lo han asaltado_"
> Después, empezó a usarse el "abusado" como una traducción incorrecta de "abused" en Inglés. Y se empezó a oír en los noticieros acerca de los "niños abusados". No quiero ir mas allá porque la explicación podría ofender pero la verdad es que se me hace un verdadero "*abuso*" y una total pereza mental esa tendencia tan horrible de la espanglishzación (¡válgame de nuevo!, jajajaj)


Así es:

*abusado**, da**.*
 (De _aguzado_).
* 1.* adj._ Guat._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ *aguzado*  (ǁ perspicaz).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Pero en ese caso se trata de una deformación de la palabra en Mesoamérica.


----------



## El Nacho

Qué les parece éste error (si es que lo es):

"Tu *fuiste* el que me llamó"​ 
Es muy muy común escucharlo, cuando a mi parecer lo correcto es 

"Tu *eres *el que me llamó"​ 
porque sigues siendo la misma persona. La llamada es lo que pasó, pero tú eres el que la realizo. Siento que aquí los hispanohablantes caemos en la sobrecorrección al querer hacer concordancia de tiempo en la oración completa.

Y no sé si alguien haya notado ésto, a lo que estamos tan acostumbrados en México. Los doblajes que se hacen de los programas extranjeros (por lo regular procedentes de los EEUU) son tan artificiales... Casi nadie dice:

"Apresúrate, sube al auto"​¿No sería más interesante oír algo así como:
"Apúrate y súbete al coche"?
​


----------



## Magmod

El Nacho said:
			
		

> Qué les parece éste error (si es que lo es):
> 
> "Tu *fuiste* el que me llamó"​




No soy un experto, por favor explícame si el frase abajo es correcta ​    ¿Tu *fuiste* el que me llamó ayer?  
       Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo no creo que "¿tú fuiste el que me llamó ayer?" sea incorrecta por el tiempo verbal, pero a mí me suena mejor: "¿fuiste tú quien me llamó ayer?"


----------



## lazarus1907

Magmod said:
			
		

> No soy un experto, por favor explícame si el frase abajo es correcta [/center]
> ¿Tu *fuiste* el que me llamó ayer?
> Saludos


 
El pronombre personal necesita una tilde diacrítica (tú) para distinguirlo del posesivo, y normalmente sigue al verbo cuando se trata de preguntas (inversión verbo-sujeto); por lo demás, es correcta incluso en lenguage escrito y se usa con frecuencia.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

*yo soy el que (o quien), tú eres o vos sos el que (o quien) + verbo.* 

Se trata de oraciones copulativas enfáticas cuyo atributo es una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso. Si el sujeto del verbo ser es un pronombre de primera o de segunda persona del singular (yo, tú/vos), el verbo de la oración de relativo puede ir, bien en tercera persona del singular, en concordancia estricta con su sujeto gramatical (el/la que o quien), opción mayoritaria en el habla culta: *«Yo soy el que manda acá»* (Soriano León [Arg. 1986]); bien en primera o segunda persona del singular, concordando con el sujeto del verbo ser, opción habitual en el habla coloquial y que expresa mayor implicación afectiva por parte del hablante: *«Por primera vez en mi vida yo soy la que tengo el control»* (Santiago Sueño [P. Rico 1996]). 

Si se invierte el orden y la oración de relativo antecede al verbo ser, es menos frecuente que el verbo aparezca en primera o segunda persona; así, es más normal decir *El que manda soy yo* que *El que mando soy yo*. Cuando el sujeto de ser es un pronombre de primera o segunda persona del plural (nosotros, vosotros), el verbo de la oración de relativo no va nunca en tercera persona, sino que la concordancia se establece siempre con el pronombre personal: *«Nosotros somos los que mandamos»* (Chase Pavo [C. Rica 1996]).


(Fuente : Consulta a la RAE, 2-2-2006 )


----------



## Jellby

pero la "duda" aquí no estaba en el verbo "llamar" (o "mandar" en el caso de la consulta), ni en la persona de la conjugación, sino en el tiempo. La cuestión no es entre "llamó" y "llamaste", sino entre "fuiste" y "eres".


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Jellby said:
			
		

> pero la "duda" aquí no estaba en el verbo "llamar" (o "mandar" en el caso de la consulta), ni en la persona de la conjugación, sino en el tiempo. La cuestión no es entre "llamó" y "llamaste", si no entre "fuiste" y "eres".



Oops. My bad!


----------



## Fonεtiks

El Nacho said:
			
		

> Qué les parece éste error (si es que lo es):
> 
> "Tu *fuiste* el que me llamó"​
> Es muy muy común escucharlo, cuando a mi parecer lo correcto es
> 
> "Tu *eres *el que me llamó"​


 
Creo que no está mal decir "tú fuiste el que me llamó" tal como en inglés se dice "it was you who called me" o "you were the one who called me"



			
				El Nacho said:
			
		

> Y no sé si alguien haya notado ésto, a lo que estamos tan acostumbrados en México. Los doblajes que se hacen de los programas extranjeros (por lo regular procedentes de los EEUU) son tan artificiales... Casi nadie dice:
> 
> "Apresúrate, sube al auto"​
> ¿No sería más interesante oír algo así como:
> "Apúrate y súbete al coche"?
> 
> ​


O "Date prisa"... Tienes razón en ese aspecto, son muy artificiales... como decir "Grandioso" en vez de "great!" o "apestas" en vez de "you suck"


----------



## lazarus1907

Para los que aún no lo tienen claro:



> Opción mayoritaria en el habla culta:
> 
> El verbo de la oración de relativo puede ir en tercera persona del singular (opción mayoritaria en el habla culta):
> 
> Yo fui el que te LLAMÓ ayer por la noche.
> 
> *Tú fuiste el que me LLAMÓ* ayer por la noche.
> 
> ©Justo Fernández
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...o/Yo soy el que-de los que-uno de los que.htm





> Mucho me pesa, Sancho, que hayas dicho y digas que yo *fui el que te saqué* de tus casillas
> 
> y yo *fui el que le sacó* de su tierra
> 
> _Don QUijote de la Mancha - Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra_


----------



## estudioso

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En muchas partes de España se dice *le* en lugar de *lo* para objeto directo masculino, como una forma de distinguir entre personal e inanimado.
> 
> Le vi la semana pasada (a él)
> No lo he leído aún (el libro)
> 
> Este uso está reconocido por la RAE y en mi opinión, este leísmo es una buena manera de discernir lo humano de lo que no lo es, o para humanizar a animales u objetos, por oposición al lo. Bueno, quizá no sea muy objetiva, porque soy de Madrid!!
> 
> Eso sí, usar le como como objeto directo femenino es un error que a cualquier persona que hable medianamente bien le suena fatal:
> 
> No le mires (a ella)  No la mires (a ella)
> 
> Saludos.



No sé.... creo que caigo en ello de forma inconsciente.... le ví/la ví por ahí.... si es que así lo digo, aunque también digo lo ví.  Pero ahora que lo veo escrito así se me hace un tanto machista agrupar a las mujeres con los 'objetos'.  Aunque vaya.... tampoco pretendo entender nada en absoluto de este andamiaje de la gramática.  Pero a un anonanado plebeyo así le parece pues, machista.   Pero por otro lado, me suena muy extraño "se los fue concedido".... no.... se les fue concedido, siempre.

Mmmm....   Yo qué sé? ;p


----------



## Inés06

¿Se los fue concedido?

Yo creo que es con "les", porque es complemento indirecto, ¿no?
Algo les fue concedido a ellos... es una pasiva.


----------



## estudioso

No sé.... es que sé muy poco de gramática, si quiera la inglesa.  todo lo que hablo es a tientas. ;p  pero a ver si no acabo de entender esto del leísmo.

Si a María le cocinas algo porque te gusta, la pones feliz.  Pero si a María la cocinas porque te gusta, lógicamente se va a enojar por muy gustosa que sea.  Si a Juan le cocinas porque da gusto, también lo pones feliz, a menos que estés en algunas partes de España en cuyo caso es posible que si a Juan le cocinas lo cocines y así "le" enfades.  Cosa que puede ser muy importante saber sobre todo para un policía.

¿Lo capto?  ¿O para nada?


----------



## Rayines

> Si a María le cocinas algo porque te gusta, la pones feliz. Pero si a María la cocinas porque te gusta, lógicamente se va a enojar por muy gustosa que sea. Si a Juan le cocinas porque da gusto, también lo pones feliz, a menos que estés en algunas partes de España en cuyo caso es posible que si a Juan le cocinas lo cocines y así "le" enfades


¡¡Muy ingenioso!!


----------



## lazarus1907

estudioso said:
			
		

> No sé.... es que sé muy poco de gramática, si quiera la inglesa.  todo lo que hablo es a tientas. ;p  pero a ver si no acabo de entender esto del leísmo.
> 
> Si a María le cocinas algo porque te gusta, la pones feliz.  Pero si a María la cocinas porque te gusta, lógicamente se va a enojar por muy gustosa que sea.  Si a Juan le cocinas porque da gusto, también lo pones feliz, a menos que estés en algunas partes de España en cuyo caso es posible que si a Juan le cocinas lo cocines y así "le" enfades.  Cosa que puede ser muy importante saber sobre todo para un policía.
> 
> ¿Lo capto?  ¿O para nada?



Probablemente sabes más de gramática que la mayoría de los nativos.  

Sin embargo, la frase "Pero si a María la cocinas porque te gusta" significa que estás cocinando a María en vez del pavo (quizá porque ella sabe mejor que el ave en cuestión). Lo normal es cocinar algo (directo: lo,la,los,las) a/para alguien (indirecto: le,es). Si dices "cocino a Juan" puede sonar a canibalismo (porque Juan puede ser el c. directo), pero si dices "le cocino a Juan", está claro que Juan es el complemento indirecto, y estás cocinando "algo" (lo) que es para Juan (le); este es uno de los casos en los que la repetición del pronombre de indirecto no sólo está justificada, sino que además es casi necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## Erzebeth

Esto avanzo mucho pero creo que nadie entendio mi punto, asique lo voy a explicar igual, yo no estaba hablando de reglas prescriptivistas del español... estaba hablando de el USO REAL de la lengua...
Yo no digo, "habian muchos profesores" o cosas asi, para mi gusto es una forma fea que no deberia ser usada, a lo que iba es que hoy en dia esas formas son marcas de muchos dialectos de español.
Ah! y a mi no me gusta la RAE, esos prescriptivistas no cientificos que piensan que el español peninsular es el centor del universo, ja! Prefiero reales estudios linguisticos...
Y si, el español es altamente concordante, pero no es un idioma logico per se... supongo que casi todos los aqui presentes sabran que el español es un idioma de doble negaciones, mientras que las reglas del ingles dicen que la doble negacion es un error gramatico. "Menos mas menos da más" cierto? pues en el idioma español eso no es aplicable. Una muestra de la naturaleza "no logica" de mi hermoso idioma.

Ahora, el queismo, al menos en mi pais, NO es signo de BAJA CLASE SOCIAL, mientras que el de queismo si, por lo que la gente ARRIVISTA usa el queismo como una SOBRECORRECCION... al tratar de no usar "de que" usan el "que" para todo. Lo mismo que dijo Ines06
Yo no estoy diciendo que eso este bien o mal, estoy dando cuenta de un fenomeno que ocurre (como ustedes mismos han identificado) y la explicacion de porque ocurre. Eso es todo
Y es logico que para los no nativos de español este error sea mas chocante, ellos conocen las formulas del idioma de manera sistematica, no como la gente que la adquiere cuando son bebes en el seno familiar que la adquiere de manera "natural", los hablantes nativos no utilizan el lenguaje de manera conciente, pero las variaciones que tengan les son permitidas, ya que es su idioma. Por eso a algunos hablantes nativos, de seguro a aquellos que aprendieron estas desviaciones de sus padres y/o de su circulo mas cercano no las encuentran para nada rarasni feas, es simplemente que sistematizaron el lenguaje con una regla diferente, erronea si prefieren, eso se da en español y en todos los idiomas. Si el lenguaje no cambiara con el tiempo aun estariamos hablando latin, hay que recordar que el español partio de una forma coloquial e inculta del latin.

El problema de las formas es que si una gana el estatus de ser deuna clase baja, se instruira a la gente a no desirla, si la desviacion no es sinonimo de baja clase social no habra nada de revuelo por esta, por eso es que en mi pais a la gente no le importa el queismo, pq no es una marca de bajo estatus social.

Por ejemplo en ingles la pronunciacion de una glotal en vez de una t seguida de consonante era una pronunciacion estigmatizada, ahora esta aceptada y sistematizada, la forma que aun esta estigmatizada (segun los linguistas britanicos) es el uso de este sonido glotal reemplazando a la t seguido de una vocal. Asique si yo escucho a alguien utilizar este sonido asi lo voy a encontral malo, pero alguien quien vive en una comunidad cuyo dialecto se caracteriza por utilizar esta forma en esta posicion nunca va a encontrarlo feo.

Pero es cierto que hay cosas que me dan demaciada cosa, por ejemplo la clase humilde de mi pais dice cosas como "te voy a decirte" ah! no lo soporto!!!, pero cuando tengo que hablar con gente que lo usa me muerdo la lengua no mas, sobretodo si es gente de edad, si son jovenes lo mas probable es que los corrija...
Tambien me carga la gente que dice "la calor" en vez de "el calor"... eso si que me patea el estomago...


----------



## Erzebeth

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Probablemente sabes más de gramática que la mayoría de los nativos.
> 
> Sin embargo, la frase "Pero si a María la cocinas porque te gusta" significa que estás cocinando a María en vez del pavo (quizá porque ella sabe mejor que el ave en cuestión). Lo normal es cocinar algo (directo: lo,la,los,las) a/para alguien (indirecto: le,es). Si dices "cocino a Juan" puede sonar a canibalismo (porque Juan puede ser el c. directo), pero si dices "le cocino a Juan", está claro que Juan es el complemento indirecto, y estás cocinando "algo" (lo) que es para Juan (le); este es uno de los casos en los que la repetición del pronombre de indirecto no sólo está justificada, sino que además es casi necesaria.
> 
> Saludos



Presisamente esa era la idea del chiste de "estudioso", creo que no cachaste y pensaste que estaba escribiendo un error, pero no es asi, hizo la diferencia entre cocinarle algo a maria y cocinar a maria muy bien, me rei mucho con su post...
Buen ingenio "estudioso"


----------



## Erzebeth

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El pronombre personal necesita una tilde diacrítica (tú) para distinguirlo del posesivo, y normalmente sigue al verbo cuando se trata de preguntas (inversión verbo-sujeto); por lo demás, es correcta incluso en lenguage escrito y se usa con frecuencia.



AH! y la inversion verbo-sujeto es obligatoria para el ingles, pero no asi tanto para el español. Ambas formas son correctas, ya que el español tiene un patron de entonacion para las preguntas mas rigido que el ingles, por lo que la entonacion hace desaparecer la ambiguedad en lenguaje oral.

Y es tilde diacritic*o* no diacritic*a,* Pues es UN tilde y no UNA tilde...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Erzebeth said:
			
		

> Y es tilde diacritic*o* no diacritic*a,* Pues es UN tilde y no UNA tilde...



El acento diacrítico
La tilde diacrítica:

*Tilde:*
f. Rasgo que se pone sobre algunas letras, como el que lleva la ñ o el que denota acentuación:
la tilde diacrítica sirve para diferenciar el significado de algunos monosílabos. 

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Erzebeth said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo en ingles la pronunciacion de una glotal en vez de una t seguida de consonante era una pronunciacion estigmatizada, ahora esta aceptada y sistematizada, la forma que aun esta estigmatizada (segun los linguistas britanicos) es el uso de este sonido glotal reemplazando a la t seguido de una vocal. Asique si yo escucho a alguien utilizar este sonido asi lo voy a encontral malo, pero alguien quien vive en una comunidad cuyo dialecto se caracteriza por utilizar esta forma en esta posicion nunca va a encontrarlo feo.


Hola Erzebeth
Lo que has escrito es muy interesante pero  
  No puedo encontrar glotal en  el diccionario  
 ¿ Que quieras decir arriba y puedes darnos unas ejemplos?  
Saludos


----------



## forever delayed

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola Erzebeth
> Lo que has escrito es muy interesante pero
> No puedo encontrar glotal en el diccionario
> ¿ Que quieras decir arriba y puedes darnos unas ejemplos?
> Saludos


Hola, échale un vistazo a esta página:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glottal_stop


----------



## Jellby

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Erzebeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y es tilde diacritico no diacritica, Pues es UN tilde y no UNA tilde...
> 
> 
> 
> El acento diacrítico
> La tilde diacrítica:
> 
> *Tilde:*
> f. Rasgo que se pone sobre algunas letras, como el que lleva la ñ o el que denota acentuación:
> la tilde diacrítica sirve para diferenciar el significado de algunos monosílabos.
Click to expand...


El DRAE en línea dice que "tilde" es de género ambiguo, tanto "el tilde" como "la tilde" son correctos.


----------



## lazarus1907

También dice que se usa más en femenino, que es lo normal.


----------



## Inés06

Yo no me atrvería a decir qué es normal y qué no lo es... En España, sin duda, es más normal la tilde, pero en América puede que no lo sea...


----------



## broud

Hola,

Estaría bien que los que criticamos el prescriptivismo de la RAE  sugirieramos "estudios lingüísticos serios" (creo que así los han llamado) que no consideraran España su "ombligo" (ni latinoamérica, claro ).

¿Las demás academias no sacan sus propios diccionarios?


----------



## eudie13

something I think is good to keep in mind is that grammar is a really fluid thing. It is for this reason that we don't use 'thee' and 'thine', and that the spanish (usually) no longer use future subjunctive. English especially changes a ton. some of our rules just don't seem to work anymore. 

In the words of Churchill: 

'Not ending a sentence with a preposition is a bit of arrant pedantry up with which I will not put.'


----------



## carlos_s_c

simplemente esta maaaal,


----------



## eudie13

borisdaniel said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> For example, the most common one is when people say: "Hubieron 5 personas heridas". Of ocurse, this sentence is incorrect and it would be grammatical if it were said in the following way:
> 
> "Hubo 5 personas heridas"
> 
> The funny thing is that I had that mistake some years ago, and I realized I made it when I started University. So, although I am a native speaker I also make mistakes. So, don't worry if you make them because they are going to enable you to learn a lot of things.


you know, i think that in english its acceptable to say the equivalent of either: there *were* five injured people, and there* was *five injured people, although...now that i look at it, 'were' looks a lot more accurate and grammatically correct, which would be opposite of the spanish, segun lo que ud. esta' diciendo


----------



## eudie13

entiendes el chiste?


----------



## joseluisblanco

Excelente, esto del lenguaje informal vs. formal. Es como un dialecto del propio idioma... esto tiene buenas perspectivas

Academia de Argentino Chabón
Academia de Porteño Fierita
Academia de Pinche Mexicano (perdón si es ofensivo)
Real Academia de Español Tío (si Su Majestad se digna)


----------



## Moniquita

Que horror, sufro de 'queismo', por favor, me podrias pasar la correcta manera de decir lo que indicas como error, en 'queismo'
Gracias



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Un error muy típico (*queísmo*):
> 
> Me alegro que hayas venido
> ¿Te has dado cuenta que el queísmo es muy frecuente?
> Estoy seguro que ganaremos
> Me enteré que habías comprado un coche
> Acuérdate que tienes que comprar pan
> 
> Otro error típico: Muchos cometen *leísmos* y les sorprende oír que frases como la que sigue, son incorrectas.
> 
> Agarró a María y le golpeó


----------



## Jazztronik

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Que nadie se fija en el queísmo? Es un error sintáctico brutal: Consiste en eliminar una preposición que tiene una función clarísima en la oración. Mira las construcciones que ha incluido *Residente Calle 13* con y sin proposición subordinada sustantiva. Sintácticamente son iguales. ¿Tú dirías "me alegro una cosa"? Por que es el equivalente sintáctico a un queísmo.


 
La verdad, entre el "dequeísmo" y el "queísmo", suena mucho peor el "dequeísmo" porque se usa por gente con muy poca cultura. En cambio el "queísmo", por ejemplo en España, aunque es incorrecto gramaticalmente, se usa continuamente. Yo por ejemplo suelo usarlo, aunque sé que está mal, pero no por decirlo así me miran mal. Sí que me mirarían mal si tuviera "dequeísmo". No suena mal, suena fatal!


----------



## Rayines

Hola Moniquita, te contesto yo: En todos los ejemplos, corresponde agregar "de" antes del "que", ya que las expresiones son: "alegrarse de", "darse cuenta de", "estar seguro de", "enterarse de", y "acordarse de".
Pero por supuesto, más de uno, en el apuro, decimos: "Estoy segura que lo vi  , o "¿Te enteraste que hoy hay descuentos en el súper?   .


----------



## Moniquita

Muchas gracias, si, es verdad ahora que lo has puesto asi, me doy cuenta que yo uso, "me alegro de, me doy cuenta de, me entere de" ja ja ja, me asuste por un momento!. Bueno ahora no tengo *de que* preocuparme ja ja ja. 
Gracias,


----------



## Jazztronik

Para mí lo más preocupante hoy en día en el conocimiento de la ortografía es el uso generalizado del Español reducido (estilo SMS para teléfonos móviles). Por ejemplo, hay un gran abuso de la 'k' para sustituir a 'qu' e incluso a la 'c' (para parecer más guay o 'cool', o más rebelde), 'x' en vez de 'por', 'xa' por 'para', 'muxas' por 'muchas', 'wa' por 'gua', etc:

"Karla, aki te kiero ver xa deseart muxas felicidades d nuestra parte wapa!".

Bueno, mientras la gente que se acostumbra a esa escritura no pierda la escritura normal, ni influyan mal a otros, no pasa nada.

Además, *yo sí que veo por internet más cantidad de hispanohablantes que anglófonos cometiendo tremendas faltas ortográficas*. Alucino porque veo demasiados y muchos de ellos creo que lo hacen aposta para acortar, igual que en los SMS, pero eso a la larga perjudica. Algunos ejemplos de errores graves:

- Quitar la 'h' en el verbo 'haber': "En ese sitio *abía* demasiada gente". 
- Creer que la expresión "a ver" viene del verbo 'haber' cuando no tienen nada que ver: "Vamos *haber*". o "*Haber*, yo no tengo la culpa de lo que te pasa". 
- Escribir el verbo 'haber' con 'v' (pasa especialmente en Catalunya, Valencia y Baleares porque en catalán-valenciano este verbo sí que usa la 'v'): "En el cine ha*v*ía mucha gente. 
- Usar la 'h' en el verbo 'echar': "Hoy he *h*echado la basura" 
- El verbo 'hacer' sin 'h': "ace frío"  
- Entre hispanohablantes latinoamericanos está la fea costumbre de escribir las sílabas 'ce' 'ci' tal cual suenan, o sea, 'se', 'si': "ha*s*e más calor que en un in*s*endio". 
- Los acentos ortográficos (tildes) son ignorados por la mayoría de internautas. Por culpa de eso, hay chavales que ya no sabrían cómo ponerlos. Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no ponga acentos y todo el mundo conoce dónde va la entonación de la palabra, pero hay casos en los que se hace necesario el acento para diferentes sentidos de la frase.

Otros errores no tan graves, pero siguen siendo graves y comunes:
- El verbo 'prever'. Muchos dicen 'preveer', imagino que por un contagio desde el verbo 'proveer': "Se preve*e*n grandes beneficios en la empresa". MAL!
- En algunas palabras mucho menos usadas que los verbos 'haber' o 'echar' también tienen problemas con la 'h': '*h*aspa', '(*h*)alagar', (*h*)ostia, *h*enajenado,.... MAL!

Hay un grave problema en el uso del castellano/español con las tildes y las 'h' principalmente!!


----------



## lazarus1907

Moniquita said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, si, es verdad ahora que lo has puesto asi, me doy cuenta que yo uso, "me alegro de, me doy cuenta de, me entere de" ja ja ja, me asuste por un momento!. Bueno ahora no tengo *de que* preocuparme ja ja ja.
> Gracias,



La regla para saber si es correcto o no es muy simple: Cambia la subordinada (que......) por eso. Si te suena bien, es correcto, si no, es incorrecto:

Me alegro que hayas venido -> Me alegro eso ??????
Me alegro de que hayas venido -> Me alegro de eso  
Me alegra que hayas venido -> Me alegra eso


----------



## estudioso

Sí era de broma.... gracias. jeje 
_
Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *ponga *__acentos

_Tengo una duda acerca de esta frase.  Creo que yo hubiera dicho, _Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *pone *acentos_.  ¿Sería incorrecto?


----------



## Rayines

estudioso said:
			
		

> Sí era de broma.... gracias. jeje
> 
> _Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *ponga *__acentos_
> 
> Tengo una duda acerca de esta frase. Creo que yo hubiera dicho, _Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *pone *acentos_. ¿Sería incorrecto?


*Es correcto de las dos maneras  (Aunque en este contexto, me inclino por el subjuntivo, está hablando de una posibilidad)*


----------



## estudioso

vaya!    claro estaba pensando más bien en gente que tiene por costumbre no poner los acentos, pero con su locución si no me equivoco jazztronik trata de la posibilidad de que cualquier persona no los ponga.

muchas gracias.  es que a veces me lío con frases en las que pueden valer tanto el subjuntivo como.... ese otro.


----------



## Jazztronik

estudioso said:
			
		

> vaya!    claro estaba pensando más bien en gente que tiene por costumbre no poner los acentos, pero con su locución si no me equivoco jazztronik trata de la posibilidad de que cualquier persona no los ponga.
> 
> muchas gracias.  es que a veces me lío con frases en las que pueden valer tanto el subjuntivo como.... ese otro.


No entiendo muy bien a lo que te refieres Estudioso  

Bueno, lo que dije de los acentos ortográficos lo intentaré expresar mejor:

Mucha gente pasa de ponerlos porque evidentemente retardan la escritura por teclado, y para muchos es incómodo en situaciones como escribir rápido un SMS o en el Messenger, donde la rapidez importa. Para mí no, porque siempre me acostumbré a teclear con acentos. 

Además en la gran mayoría de palabras, un castellano-hablante, aunque no estén los acentos escritos, sabrá perfectamente dónde va la entonación o el _stress_. Pero hay unos pocos casos donde puede resultar necesario el acento incluso en cosas triviales como un foro, un SMS, un chat, etc (cómo/como, qué/que, donde/dónde y otras palabras se usan de diferente forma).

En lo que no estoy nada de acuerdo es prescindir de ellos en la escritura a mano o en casos formales. Ahí es donde se demuestra el analfabetismo de algunos que no saben escribir bien los acentos cuando realmente toca (hablo de hispano-hablantes, no de gente que está aprendiendo ).


----------



## joseluisblanco

Yolandasiatica said:
			
		

> After studying Translation and Interpreting I have realized that many people who study a foreign language to become a translator or an interpreter write it and speak it even better than native speakers.
> 
> Learn the correct Spanish and then show native speakers that you can even _correct_ them. You will be respected and treated as a language God!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Yolanda


 
I used to make apologies for my english, but native speakers told me that my english was fine, even better than theirs! Well, may be they were not desirable company...


----------



## lazarus1907

Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *ponga *[/I]_acentos

¿Pues qué significa esto?  

si cuando de lugar a quien sabe que donde sea_


----------



## diegodbs

> si cuando de lugar a quien sabe que donde sea


 
Lazarus, no entiendo nada de esta frase. Traduce (acentúa y puntúa), porfa.


----------



## Jazztronik

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Es cierto que se puede entender perfectamente a alguien que no *ponga *[/i]_acentos
> 
> ¿Pues qué significa esto?
> 
> si cuando de lugar a quien sabe que donde sea_


_

Es lo que dije, que si no pones acentos en ciertas palabras como "quien", "donde", "cuando", "que",..., la frase puede ser confusa. _


----------



## Will Kinney

Pilar Polledo said:


> I am an English learner, so the correct way would be:
> 
> She and I have seen him at the store.



Hola Pilar.  Puede ser que alguien te responda más adelante en este hilo, pero lo más correcto en inglés es: "She and I saw him at the store" si se trata de una sola vez.  Sin embargo, si se refiere al hecho de haberlo visto varias veces en el pasado, entonces lo más correcto sería "She and I have seen him at the store (on several occasions)." 


Suerte,

Will K


----------

